
The Military Is Locked in a Power Struggle with Wind Farms - howard941
https://www.wired.com/story/the-military-is-locked-in-a-power-struggle-with-wind-farms/
======
LinuxBender
Is it against navy regulation to fly between the windmills and use them as an
obstacle course? I'm not suggesting it would be a good idea, just curious.

